# Rugby reptiles great advice is tops



## baldym (Sep 18, 2008)

: victory:I have had many Phone conversations with Andy from Rugby Reptiles in desperation as to what to do with incubation of my yemen chameleon eggs,He firstly didnt know me and was only to happy to pass on his knowledge and Help me.The point is he was setting his shop up at the time but still made time and effort to help me what a star visit Rugby reptiles and support him.:no1:


----------



## Touchkeys (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree Rugby Reptiles is the best, they have given me lots of advice about my Beardie.


----------

